# ground beef nan(pakistani)



## sarah (Apr 1, 2005)

Ingredients:

4 tsp of dried yeast
1 tsp sugar
a pinch of salt
1 tsp baking powder
1/2 c milk
1 lb whole wheat flour or all purpose flour(i prefer whole wheat)
1 egg(beaten)
8 tbs plain yogurt
2 tbs vegetable oil
250 grams of ground beef
3 cloves of garlic
2 tbs of tandoori marinade

Instuctions:

fry ground beef and garlic with the tandoori marinade in a little veg oil until cooked.Let cool.Warm the milk and stir in the sugar and yeast and leave for about 20 minutes.Sift the flour with salt and baking powder.Slowly stir in the yeast mixture and the remaining ingredients and form into a dough.Knead the dough for about 10 minutes and place in a covered bowl for 1 1/2 in a warm place.(should double in size).
 preheat oven at 450.and grease a large baking sheet.On a floured surface, roll out a ball to about 3 inches in diameter and place it on the palm of you hand. Place a good amount of ground beef mixture in the centre and carefully fold up the edges to completely cover the filling. Press the edges tightly together to seal. Dip the stuffed ball in dry flour and roll out into a round nan. 
 Bush the nan with a little cold milk and place in the oven for 10- 15 minutes until the top is golden in color. 
7. Remove the nan from the baking sheet and serve at once. 
8. serve with yogurt and mint chutney.


----------



## PA Baker (Apr 1, 2005)

Sounds interesting, sarah--thanks!


----------



## marmalady (Apr 1, 2005)

Sarah, I've made plain naan on my stone pizza sheet, and it's great! I'll definitely have to try this one!  TY!


----------



## sarah (Apr 2, 2005)

i know they are great,i'm a big fan of nans myself and i have lots of other nan recipes,maybe i'll post them for you...


----------

